# 2 x 6 's in a lift



## cardiobuilder (Apr 7, 2011)

I am looking to find how many 2x6x10's there are in a full lift you would get from a lumberyard. I am going to build my own garage, and am trying to estimate the cost.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

cardiobuilder said:


> I am looking to find how many 2x6x10's there are in a full lift you would get from a lumberyard. I am going to build my own garage, and am trying to estimate the cost.


I'm going to suggest either going down to a local lumber yard* or* calling one and asking the question.
I think a more relevant project would be to get a plan for the garage you are going to build and bring the yard the spec sheet to price out each component.
You knowing there are 200 2x6's in a lift will not give you a material price of the garage material as there are many other parts involved.
Ron


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah what does it matter if they have 1000 or 200 in a pallet?

figure out how many YOU need. A real lumber yard will give you a discount regardless of if you buy a full or partial pallet if you run your whole job through them. (lumber, plumbing, electrical, siding, finishes, etc).


----------



## craig4 (Mar 27, 2011)

189..


----------

